# [terminal] affichage de caractères exotiques... (résolu)

## Poussin

Salut,

J'ai une simple/bete question. J'ai beau rechercher sur le net, je ne trouve pas grand chose (il faut dire que je ne sais pas trop comment nommer ça)

Suite à un "cat" sur un fichier (probablement binaire), le terminal courrant change de police et en lieu et place

de par exemple:

```

chroot livecd / #

```

j'ai:

```

␌␤⎼⎺⎺├ ┌␋┴␊␌␍ / # 

```

Il y aurait une commande pour récupérer le comportement de base? (pas fermer le terminal et en ouvrir un nouveau, ca m'arrangerait :p)Last edited by Poussin on Mon Apr 05, 2010 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Tu tapes reset et entrée à l'aveugle.

----------

## Poussin

Oh terrible, merci bcp!

----------

